
Stanford Lecture How to Raise Money (Marc Andreessen, Ron Conway, Parker Conrad) - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFX95HahaUs
======
seycombi
Full playlist How to Start a Startup

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxIJaCMEptJjxmmQgGFsnCg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxIJaCMEptJjxmmQgGFsnCg/videos)

